# Logfile des Internet Explorers auswerten



## reto (27. Juni 2002)

Kennt jemand ein gutes Prog um das Logfile des Internet Explorers auszuwerten? (c:\dokumente und einstellungen\%username%\lokale einstellungen\verlauf\"IEOrdner"\index.dat)

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Juli 2002)

sorry, kenne nur ein tool was das alles wegputzt


----------



## reto (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *sorry, kenne nur ein tool was das alles wegputzt  *



=) Ja, davon gibt's reichlich Programme...

Kennt wirklich niemand so ein Tool? *amverzweifenlbin*


----------



## dfd1 (12. Juli 2002)

was muss es den auswerten können??


----------

